# Door hinge jigs



## lonniemweiss (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi my name is Lonnie and yes I am new to this site. I have been doing custom wood working for about 5 years now and am still learning (my wife is ready to shoot me for all the tools I have bought) I have tools to build just about everything. But the one tool I can't find where I live is a door hinge jig so I would like to build one but Im not sure how to go about it. So if anyone out there has a good design (or picture of a good home made jig ) I would realy appritiate it . Thanks and I am glad to be a new member of your comunity.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Lonnie and welcome to the Router Forums.


----------

